# BBQ Snobbery



## K9BIGDOG (May 29, 2021)

I’m a little bummed and annoyed. A local volunteer fire department here is having a BBQ Competition this fall and I just found out that they’re only allowing wood and charcoal burners to compete. No gas and no pellets (electric). This isn’t a “sanctioned “ event and they only have two categories, ribs and chicken. I was really looking forward to trying my hand in a competition in a low pressure fun environment. I don’t get the reasons for not allowing all kinds of cookers.


----------



## PPG1 (May 29, 2021)

I'm with ya on this!!


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2021)

Maybe find yourself a Weber kettle and join in .


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

It's their competition. So it is completely up to them on making the rules/guidelines. Did you talk to them about this?


----------



## K9BIGDOG (May 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> It's their competition. So it is completely up to them on making the rules/guidelines. Did you talk to them about this?


I didn’t yet, but I know the guy running it and I’ll probably see him this weekend and find out why. But I’ve noticed this is a common rule in competitions and I can’t understand why.


----------



## Steve H (May 29, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I didn’t yet, but I know the guy running it and I’ll probably see him this weekend and find out why. But I’ve noticed this is a common rule in competitions and I can’t understand why.



It'll be interesting to hear his reasoning.


----------



## chopsaw (May 29, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> common rule on competitions and I can’t understand why.


I have no idea , but maybe it's as simple as the type of permit needed .


----------



## uncle eddie (May 29, 2021)

Monitoring this post to see what the reason was as well...


----------



## jcam222 (May 29, 2021)

I can see both sides of this. For you I can see why you’d be frustrated after having been excited to participate. On the other hand I can see where they’d like to limit it to certain cooler types to level the field on all skills required for the contestants. That’s not a knock on pellet / electric cookers and the final product but there are other skills that come into play managing the more “primitive” cooking styles. Think about a shooting competition for muzzle loaders and someone using a modern rifle with a scope. As an idea suggest to them they add a separate categories for pellet and electric and invite multiple folks with those.


----------



## apn73 (May 29, 2021)

I'm sensing some undercurrent against the more modern approaches to barbecue around the various forums.   I would get used to hearing that rule if I were you.  There are people out people out there that view barbecue as a holistic thing, which involves fire and smoke management, which is reduced down to "push button" with the pellet poopers, charcoal poopers, or any of other more modern smoking appliances.  It does take more effort and skill with the old school methods, that's for sure.  

Think of it like stick shift vs. automatic classes of drag racing.  It takes more skill to launch, shift and manipulate a drag car with a stick shift, rather than "stab & steer" with an automatic trannied car.  However, all else being equal, the auto drag cars are .015 to .02 of  a second quicker, consistently.  That right there is why the charcoal and stick crowd don't want the pellet pooper in the competition....

I don't compete, so the debate really doesn't mean anything to me.  What means something to me is to be able to smoke a piece of meat overnight, and not be all bleary eyed and exhausted following day;-)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (May 29, 2021)

I use a pellet (used) and electric smoker and I like the idea of only wood and charcoal. Anything besides wood and charcoal isn’t really smoking. And that’s coming from a guy that uses neither (for now).


----------



## normanaj (May 29, 2021)

Could be something as simple as available electricity/places to plug in at.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2021)

Most BBQ contests won’t allow anything but wood, and charcoal. It’s not unusual.
Al


----------



## smokeymose (May 29, 2021)

I think normanaj is onto something. Cords running around can be a major trip hazard to deal with and several electric smokers would pull a lot of amps.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (May 29, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Could be something as simple as available electricity/places to plug in at.


That may be the case but it doesn’t explain the rules on propane.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (May 29, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Most BBQ contests won’t allow anything but wood, and charcoal. It’s not unusual.
> Al


Yeah I know it’s not unusual but it still stinks.


----------



## smokeymose (May 29, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> That may be the case but it doesn’t explain the rules on propane.


Not sure about that. It may be a Fire Marshall thing. I worked in the trade show industry and rules are different everywhere.
Many venues didn't allow propane forklifts in the exhibit hall while the public is there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2021)

Buy or build a small WSM then show 'em what good Q is...JJ


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 29, 2021)

How about you organize a competition with some of your neighbors,  co-workers and friends?

You make the rules,  everyone has fun.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 29, 2021)

Like others said. Pick up a kettle and smoke something on that. Check fb marketplace


----------



## DougE (May 29, 2021)

I think the traditional BBQ competition is as much a measure of the pit master's skills at fire/smoke management as it is of the end product. Modern methods of BBQ eliminate much of that.



apn73 said:


> I'm sensing some undercurrent against the more modern approaches to barbecue around the various forums


Is it an undercurrent against, or a want to preserve the traditional methods of BBQ. As pellet grills/smokers are becoming main stream, people are not learning to manage temps/smoke with wood/charcoal, and some may fear the art will be lost.
I mean, I recently opted for a pellet grill myself for the convenience of not having to constantly babysit a fire, but I can still cook with charcoal/wood If I feel like sitting around tending a fire.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (May 29, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Buy or build a small WSM then show 'em what good Q is...JJ


Funny, I just told my wife that I was thinking of buying a cheap kettle and competing.  I had a few other choice words too but I’ll leave at this lol


----------



## smokeymose (May 29, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Funny, I just told my wife that I was thinking of buying a cheap kettle and competing.  I had a few other choice words too but I’ll leave at this lol


You might find you LIKE cooking on that kettle.
I use the Weber more than the smoker....


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 29, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> You might find you LIKE cooking on that kettle.
> I use the Weber more than the smoker....


I had one years ago.

Getting a new one ASAP.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (May 29, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> You might find you LIKE cooking on that kettle.
> I use the Weber more than the smoker....


Been there, done that. Just too much work constantly tending the fire and the vents. I even got tired of constantly tending the gasser, too.  As I’m getting older I just appreciate the ease of the pellet smoker. Gives me more time to focus on my recipes.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 29, 2021)

I guess your solution is to find a competition that  allows propane, electric and pellet amokers.


----------



## normanaj (May 29, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> That may be the case but it doesn’t explain the rules on propane.



I did not see the propane issue when I read the original post.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 29, 2021)

For competition, I can see where fire management is as critical to showcasing a pitmaster's craft as is prep work, seasoning, cooking, finishing, plating, etc. You lose a lot of that with modern pellet, propane, and electric grills with their digital temp controllers.

Just an FYI, I do not compete, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2021)

LOL I've weighed in on everything from Surgical Procedures to Proper Feminine Hygiene, after staying at a Holiday Inn Express!!!...JJ


----------



## bigfurmn (May 29, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> LOL I've weighed in on everything from Surgical Procedures to Proper Feminine Hygiene, after staying at a Holiday Inn Express!!!...JJ


For the first time in my life.... I ain't touching that one


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2021)

Many competitions don't allow gas or electric as was said "they" think they are set and forget or to easily controlled as compared to charcoal or stick burning I have seen a few that only allow stick burners


----------



## Fueling Around (May 29, 2021)

Piss them off and show up with a kettle or WSM or ? and a BBQ Guru


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> For the first time in my life.... I ain't touching that one



Raised 3 Daughters! Mom ain't always around. They gang up on you if you screw up...JJ


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 1, 2021)

Shame on them! that is not right!  everyone should get a trophy too


----------



## krj (Jun 1, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Piss them off and show up with a kettle or WSM or ? and a BBQ Guru



Throw in a dewalt(or whatever brand) battery pack with a AC adaptor to run it.

OT: As other's have stated, there could be a myriad of reasons why they don't allow it. Could be to maintain the "authenticity" or it might be as simple as not wanting to supply everyone with power. As far as the propane is concerned, I know a local yearly competition doesn't allow electric because of the power issue, and don't allow propane as it technically can be a larger fire hazard. Now would it possibly ever happen? Not likely, but does the insurance for the event cost less if the exclude propane? Probably so.

Either way, there are non-sanctioned events out there that do allow electrics so don't let this one get you down.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 1, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> How about you organize a competition with some of your neighbors,  co-workers and friends?


Agreed.  Just find out if the one you were turned away from is regular, then stagger yours by a few months.  You don't want to look like sour grapes.  
And if you're in a community org (church, scouts, etc) you'll probably have lots of support, esp. if you'll Chair the Committee.  If it's for charity, just let the Fire Dept know and they'll probably be cool.  Be willing to limit participation if the FD's rules regarding amperage, location, etc create their own limits.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 1, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I can see both sides of this. For you I can see why you’d be frustrated after having been excited to participate. On the other hand I can see where they’d like to limit it to certain cooler types to level the field on all skills required for the contestants. That’s not a knock on pellet / electric cookers and the final product but there are other skills that come into play managing the more “primitive” cooking styles. Think about a shooting competition for muzzle loaders and someone using a modern rifle with a scope. As an idea suggest to them they add a separate categories for pellet and electric and invite multiple folks with those.


Yup. Even the difference in a traditional muzzle loader vs an inline is stunning.......so much so that i think inlines should not be considered valid for "muzzle loader/black powder" season.

Starting a fire with a match or lighter cannot be considered the same as starting a fire with flint and steel.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 19, 2021)

Well, I gave in and when the wife asked me what I wanted for Father's Day I told her I wanted a charcoal kettle so I could compete.  I caught a 10% off sale at Slow N Sear for their kettle with the insert.  I'll have to find out if I can use a digital temp controller fan for the contest.  Have to hook it up to a battery with an inverter I guess if it's allowed.  I am sorta looking forward to breaking it in a practicing this summer though.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 19, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I'll have to find out if I can use a digital temp controller fan for the contest. Have to hook it up to a battery with an inverter I guess if it's allowed. I am sorta looking forward to breaking it in a practicing this summer though


I get 8 to 10 hours at 260 ish on my 26 using the snake method . Never used a S N S  , but I bet you can get the same or close with no fan . like you said , get it fired up and see how it runs .


----------



## krj (Jun 22, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> Well, I gave in and when the wife asked me what I wanted for Father's Day I told her I wanted a charcoal kettle so I could compete.  I caught a 10% off sale at Slow N Sear for their kettle with the insert.  I'll have to find out if I can use a digital temp controller fan for the contest.  Have to hook it up to a battery with an inverter I guess if it's allowed.  I am sorta looking forward to breaking it in a practicing this summer though.



If you have cordless tools, most of them you can find battery adaptors for that have usb plug-ins. I actually just ordered this one yesterday from amazon for my dewalt stuff.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 22, 2021)

krj said:


> If you have cordless tools, most of them you can find battery adaptors for that have usb plug-ins. I actually just ordered this one yesterday from amazon for my dewalt stuff.


That’s a great idea. I’ll have to see if I can find one to fit my drill batteries!


----------

